# Abu garcia black max fishing reel for sale



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a Abu Garcia black max fishing reel for sale for $45.00,
I have only used once, brand new, in the original box. I just don't like the style.>>O


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have these on my jigging rods and love them.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Had one that finally gave out on me after about 6 years.


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

Spanish fork


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

Sold


----------

